# Never-miss drywall tint



## Mark Hammond II (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey folks. I have heard of this never miss drywall tint. I'm wondering if it works as well as they say on there website and also if really prevents flashing? Also with the never miss final coat is it really as simple as spraying it on with an airless? Do you have to wipe behind that with a knife or sand it after it dries? Currently we roll skim our level 5. Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I've used the yellow tint in my skim coat, I don't know about their claims, but I find that it acts very nicely as a contrast agent. It makes your laps/stop marks, voids, and other things stand out and very easy to see when you are pole sanding. Almost don't need to carry around a light when detail sanding.


----------



## Mark Hammond II (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok any experience with the final coat product for skim coating with an airless. Curious after spraying do you still final sand?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Never used anything but the tint. Hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

This product sounds great but......... i have been using a splash of yellow food coloring when ever i need to do patch up or fix up bad drywall i add it to my compound and mix it costs a dolla from your grocery store


----------



## RocknRoller (Mar 4, 2011)

We use the yellow all the time, second coat everywhere. Visually helps with touch up coat and Sanding. 

There is at least 5 big threads on this if you use the search.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I have used it ...you don't need much of it to change to color. .


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I use about 10 drops per bucket.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

No one is answering the important question! It's definitely not a simple process and getting it wrong is going to cost you big on repairs. You need a Graco HTX 2030 Complete Plus. They cost $13,000 USD before tax but it looks like most online vendors have the ultra low price of $9,000 USD before tax. All I do is large residential level 5 to industrial/commercial sized buildings now. I'm serious about those costly repairs. You wearing out a piston mixing the mud wrong and your down 1,500/3000 plus in just parts before labor of the local shop. Don't buy a smaller pump. Gas, airless is what you want. Once you get in a year of trial and error you should be making enough money and have confidence in yourself to buy a small electric sprayer for small jobs or places with absolutely no ventilation.

I'm going to try and upload a YouTube video from my phone. I'm going to spray half the day today so it might not get done. 6 am here I'm ready to go.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

http://youtu.be/AMWLKt_8-Xk
Sorry I took the video on my phone no idea why it's all turned around.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice vid, what's the finish level there? Seams look awful small to be skimmed out, could just be the appearance in the vid.

Btw, your vid is sideways because whoever recorded it, rotated the camera/phone after hitting record.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

It's level 5, we did the inside about two months before my son took this video. It's a nice house next to the beach in Naples, Florida USA. The inside was 600 sheets level 5. The garage and elevator shafts hadn't passed inspection and the wiring wasn't done at the time. We do nice work and the large companies are willing to pay a premium for us. The contractor wanted us back so we charged a higher than average by the hour price and they happily paid. Want to see some more of my work? I just finished the second of three floors to a rehabilitation hospital gym bank place. They've still practicing and doing surgery on the top floor so we often had to shift our machine to different locations. One time they were literally doing surgery right above our machine and one nurse came running to the super asking us what the hell the noise was hah. We moved of course.


----------

